# TO PEEL OR NOT TO PEEL



## ravenclan

i seen on TV last night "Smoked Shrimp" ......this is something new too me and i love seafood , so i have to try !!

But i do have some questions ...............

after looking at all the different ways to smoke them and all of the different recipes , the big question is .........why are some peeled and others not ????????

would it not be better to peel the shrimp so it imparts more flavor of not just the smoke but also the seasoning placed on them ???








   i am not sure on this but would like to know before the weekend so i can begin my smoked shrimp Heaven !!

Thank You in advanced !!!


----------



## nwdave

I would suspect that the general consensus is:  It's what you prefer.  For me, shell that puppy before hand.  Yes, probably more smoke and flavor penetration BUT remember, shrimp are rather delicate and will "overcook" and toughen if you smoke it too long.  Why do I remove the shell prior?  Simple, I hate messing around removing the shells while trying to eat them.  Gets in the way of the rate of consumption.  Enjoy and take some pictures and let us know how you prepared them.  Always looking for another way.


----------



## shooter1

To peel or not to peel that is the question. I have grilled them both ways and it pretty much comes down to convenience and not having to waste time peelin when you want to be eatin. Naturally cooking times are different and with the shell on protects the shrimp from overcooking if you aren't watching them closely. I have smoked them both ways and I prefer smoking with the shells on. I can smoke them longer and they get plenty of smoke penetration. The main thing with shrimp is you do not want to overcook them.

Back in the day here in Tampa there was a place called the Mullet Inn and smoked fresh seafood was their specialty. They had a separate smokehouse from the restaurant and when you walked up you could see and smell the smokey goodness. They had smoked shrimp on the menu that my Dad turned me on to when I was really young. I bet he regretted that day as I could chow on some smoked shrimp. You could order as an appetizer or a meal and you would get 13 Jumbo shrimp and I mean Jumbo. They came with the shells on and they were smoky and tender. You didn't need any cocktail sauce, they were that good. Their smoked mullet was awesome and they had some smoked fish and shrimp dips that were sinfully good. I really miss those days.

Let us know how yours come out and Good Luck!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

Yeah it is your prefrence... I myself will eat the shrimps whole... shells and heads included (well not the tail)... i dont like wasting time LOL!!! but if i am making it for others & i have the time i peel them... so either way you smoke/cook them... peeled or un-peeled is totally up to you...


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokin Relaxin Steve said:


> Yeah it is your prefrence... I myself will eat the shrimps whole... shells and heads included (well not the tail)... i dont like wasting time LOL!!! but if i am making it for others & i have the time i peel them... so either way you smoke/cook them... peeled or un-peeled is totally up to you...


The first time I ever had shrimp with hot sauce was at my Grandmother's, when I was about 9 years old.

She gave me a plate of about a dozen. I had never even seen or heard of "shrimp" before.

After I was done eating them, she asked if I wanted more & came for my plate.

She said, "Chunny, where's the shells & tails?". I said, "What shells & tails?"

I thought they went down a little rough!

Bear


----------



## sqwib

Bearcarver said:


> The first time I ever had shrimp with hot sauce was at my Grandmother's, when I was about 9 years old.
> 
> She gave me a plate of about a dozen. I had never even seen or heard of "shrimp" before.
> 
> After I was done eating them, she asked if I wanted more & came for my plate.
> 
> She said, "Chunny, where's the shells & tails?". I said, "What shells & tails?"
> 
> I thought they went down a little rough!
> 
> Bear




Too Funny, my cousin did the same thing


----------



## sqwib

I would think there's less chance of drying out with the shells on but would also guess that there would be less smoke penetration.

Anyhow listen to the experts above.


----------



## scubadoo97

Shooter1 said:


> Back in the day here in Tampa there was a place called the Mullet Inn and smoked fresh seafood was their specialty. They had a separate smokehouse from the restaurant and when you walked up you could see and smell the smokey goodness. They had smoked shrimp on the menu that my Dad turned me on to when I was really young. I bet he regretted that day as I could chow on some smoked shrimp. You could order as an appetizer or a meal and you would get 13 Jumbo shrimp and I mean Jumbo. They came with the shells on and they were smoky and tender. You didn't need any cocktail sauce, they were that good. Their smoked mullet was awesome and they had some smoked fish and shrimp dips that were sinfully good. I really miss those days.


I have fond memories of the Mullet Inn and often think of the times gone by when driving across the causeway.   The smoked mullet roe was amazing but very rich.


----------



## czarcastic

I like to smoke with the shell on. I think the shrimp stays moister.

Not to Hijack the thread, but Scuba and Shooter1, you ever been to "Ted Peters Smoked Fish" in St. Pete?


----------



## eman

The only time i remove the shells before cooking is if  frying or making a creole  or other quick cooking dish.

 grilling , bbqing ,smoking  all benifit by leaving the shell on .


----------



## nwdave

I think there's one thing to consider and that is the size of the shrimp.  Just looking at where most of the "leave the shell on" crowd live, you have access to large shrimp and by large I mean almost dinner plate size (well, perhaps not quite that big) and all we up here in the cold, cold northwest get are those tiny things you all use for bait.  Yes, some of  the bigger ones get sent our way, but at a very high price.  I guess it's a trade off of sorts:  I can buy Alaskan salmon off a couple of fishing vessels that homeport in Bellingham during the winter.


----------



## venture

Some of the fancy chefs will say they taste better when cooked with the shell on.  I can't tell the difference, and I hate peeling them at the dinner table.  I shell mine and save the shells for stock.  Tails on or off determined by the dish they will be prepared for.


----------



## chefrob

Venture said:


> Some of the fancy chefs will say they taste better when cooked with the shell on.  I can't tell the difference, and I hate peeling them at the dinner table.  I shell mine and save the shells for stock.  Tails on or off determined by the dish they will be prepared for.


trust me...........i ain't fancy.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





when possible i prefer to cook with the shell for many reasons but the most important is flavor, try it both ways and see what you like.


----------



## SmokinAl

We take the shell off coat with butter & dust with cajun seasoning. Put them on a skewer & smoke till done. We try to get the biggest shrimp that are available since they cook so fast the bigger ones are in the smoke a little longer before they are done.


----------



## shooter1

Czarcastic said:


> Not to Hijack the thread, but Scuba and Shooter1, you ever been to "Ted Peters Smoked Fish" in St. Pete?


Absolutely Steven, love the place. I have a buddy that lives near there and he turned me on to Ted Peters a long time ago. I haven't been in awhile though, going to have to make a trip soon.


----------



## meateater

I like them on, make's a great handle.


----------



## scarbelly

chefrob said:


> trust me...........i ain't fancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when possible i prefer to cook with the shell for many reasons but the most important is flavor, try it both ways and see what you like.


I agree with Rob. I like them both ways


----------



## billyj571

I keep mine on it retains the moisture


----------



## texdav

For boliig i always leave the shell on. But for grilling I always peel ebcause otherwsie the basting doesn't do muhc uness you like them with none. For smoking I always enbouchette them;wrap in blanched bacon tightly.this goesd for any thing like oysters. That is unless you like the as smoked dryed shrimp..Of course with Oyster if you have the half shell that is different as baking in  oven.


----------



## railrunner130

I smoked some shrimp one day while I was smoking a pork shoulder. The pork was only using one rack and it was lunch time. I found the shrimp in the freezer. I ran a couple handfulls under cold water and peeled them. I figured the smoke would penetrate better without the shell. I put it on some foil with the ends turned up, added some butter to keep it moist and threw in some garlic for good measure. It came out pretty good. FYI- I also moved the pork to the bottom rack so that the fat wouldn't drip on the shrimp.


----------



## jc1947

Bearcarver said:


> The first time I ever had shrimp with hot sauce was at my Grandmother's, when I was about 9 years old.
> 
> She gave me a plate of about a dozen. I had never even seen or heard of "shrimp" before.
> 
> After I was done eating them, she asked if I wanted more & came for my plate.
> 
> She said, "Chunny, where's the shells & tails?". I said, "What shells & tails?"
> 
> I thought they went down a little rough!
> 
> Bear


*LMAO thinking of Bear eating shells while trying not to hurt his Grandmother's feelings!
JC1947*


----------



## railrunner130

I don't normally watch morning "news" shows- the kind that are pure infotainment. Anyhow, Harry Smith? was walking some guy through a seafood cookout on the 6-month anniversary of the Gulf oil spill. He picked up a whole shrimp- not peeled and ate it. He made a quick comment about it being crunchy. The camera quickly moved away. I got a good laugh about that one. You'd think the man would've been reasonably familiar with how to eat shrimp.


----------



## monoxide

Bearcarver said:


> Smokin Relaxin Steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it is your prefrence... I myself will eat the shrimps whole... shells and heads included (well not the tail)... i dont like wasting time LOL!!! but if i am making it for others & i have the time i peel them... so either way you smoke/cook them... peeled or un-peeled is totally up to you...
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I ever had shrimp with hot sauce was at my Grandmother's, when I was about 9 years old.
> 
> 
> She gave me a plate of about a dozen. I had never even seen or heard of "shrimp" before.
> 
> 
> After I was done eating them, she asked if I wanted more & came for my plate.
> 
> 
> She said, "Chunny, where's the shells & tails?". I said, "What shells & tails?"
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they went down a little rough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear
Click to expand...


Fried shrimp I will eat the tails but most the time I remove it. We took my uncles friend to a seafood place he was eating jumbo fried shrimp like they were popcorn shrimp


----------



## moikel

Venture said:


> Some of the fancy chefs will say they taste better when cooked with the shell on.  I can't tell the difference, and I hate peeling them at the dinner table.  I shell mine and save the shells for stock.  Tails on or off determined by the dish they will be prepared for.


All the heads,shells tail bits are a great sauce base.Fry heads etc in a little EVO till they colour, some onion,bit of garlic glug of white wine towards the end,crush them with a potato masher then strain carefully.Works with all shellfish,great flavour boost for marinara sauce or the like.


----------

